# rip isabella



## bunnys are the bomb (Jan 5, 2013)

:bigtears::bunnyangel::bunnyangel:with a heavy heart i must say isabella is no longer here with me.:rip::bawl: i will always miss her.she was not only not only my bunnie but my best friend. she took not only my heart but the babies as well.i will probley not be back on for a while if you would like to talk go to email me at [email protected]


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry for this difficult loss.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry 

binky free, Isabella! :rainbow:


----------



## MyRabbits (Jan 5, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of dear Isabella. The love best rabbits give us in unparalleled and unreplaceable. But I believe she watches over you and IS with you. RIP, body of the spirit of Isabella.


----------



## Thumber&Bumper (Jan 5, 2013)

:bigtears:
Sorry to hear about her


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 6, 2013)

We're so sorry for your loss, it's never easy. Rest in peace little girl and binky free.


----------



## HEM (Jan 7, 2013)

We are so sorry for your loss
Hopefully memories can help you through this hard time
Binky free Isabella


----------

